# Boundry for Stump Grinding



## Sand Dollar (Jun 11, 2007)

As a stump grinding business, I actively prospect for tree work to assist my Tree Companies as an incentive to use my service. I send them an average of $5000.00 a month worth of business overall.

I want to keep a small portion of trim work and landscape work for myself to help subsidize my income. Is this a no no that will loose me my tree companies?


----------



## builttoughf350 (Jun 11, 2007)

WHAT!?!?!?:jawdrop: 

its every man for himself in this world... if they cant understand you needing to put food on the table- they arent worth sending work to. you should already be trimming and removing trees on your own... and if these guys dump your stump removal service, find someone who will sub contract under you.. you bid $800 on the job, have them do it for $700, so you make $100 and then you make the money doing the stumps ( at the very least )


----------



## SilentElk (Jun 12, 2007)

All is fair in business. I would likely do as you are suggesting but if they sent me alot of work then I would really minimize it. You might end up working harder for less overall.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Jun 12, 2007)

*builttoughf350*

I understand what you are saying. I do some work on the down low but it is only through my own prospecting. If a tree company uses my service and I am asked for additional work outside my grinding from their client, I pass it to the tree company because it is their client.

Being an independent grinder is tough because if you upset a tree company, there is another grinder waiting to get that business.


----------

